# Pro-Am Fight Night - Coburg Town Hall - 4th May



## Venomous1111 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys I am entered in the Pro-Am Fight night in Melbourne and will fighting in the cruiser weight division - Kick boxing on Friday the 4th of may at Coburg town hall Melbourne, the event starts at 7.30pm if anyone is interested in coming down for a watch and a bit of a cheer pm me and I'll give you the details to what time my fight will be scheduled for etc. Cheers


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 17, 2012)

All the best!! Let us know how you go. Bit far for me to travel lol.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 17, 2012)

My nan lives in Coburg... She might go, she'd kick your ***
She's one tuff cookie :lol:

all the best buddy


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck! Hands up chin down son!!! 

Hope you get a ko..Also post the video of the fight if you can.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheers guys



mmafan555 said:


> Good luck! Hands up chin down son!!!
> 
> Hope you get a ko..Also post the video of the fight if you can.



Thanks mate, haha stick an move stick an move!

Nothing less then a KO hopefully. I'll post a video up for sure.


----------



## Wrightpython (Apr 17, 2012)

hows ya leg getting enough strength back and im guesing itll be ya rear leg for the fight


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> hows ya leg getting enough strength back and im guesing itll be ya rear leg for the fight



Hey mate yeah I had a check up with my doctor last Friday and he said it's completely healed and I should be fine to get back in the ring.. I'm a south paw so it will be my rear leg but I've been kicking the heavy bags at gym and running on it and it feels fine, gets a little tender after training but that's just the muscle not the bone.. Can't wait! How did your daughter go with her karate tournament? I ended up going out for a fishing session that weekend, no luck on the kingys all sambo's and bonito and a decent bronze whaler on a live bonito.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck Venomous1111, Have you ever met a fighter called Greg Foley?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 17, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Good luck Venomous1111, Have you ever met a fighter called Greg Foley?



Thank you. No I haven't met him his a bit older then me and a hell of a good fighter, I'm not 100% sure but I'm pretty sure he was fighting out of a gym in Hornsby a few years ago and then went to K1.. Way out of my league lol 

[video=youtube_share;sapa91tPSkc]http://youtu.be/sapa91tPSkc[/video]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hes awesome hey. He is a very good friend of mine.


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 18, 2012)

good luck mate.. look forward to the vid..


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 18, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Thank you. No I haven't met him his a bit older then me and a hell of a good fighter, I'm not 100% sure but I'm pretty sure he was fighting out of a gym in Hornsby a few years ago and then went to K1.. Way out of my league lol
> 
> [video=youtube_share;sapa91tPSkc]http://youtu.be/sapa91tPSkc[/video]




Nice highlight...He looks really good and skilled.

Wayne Parr is my favorite Australian fighter...I remember watching him on that old Contender Muay Thai show...He's awesome.


----------



## tsbjd (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the best fights I have seen was Parr vs Foley at Panthers, Greg was with jabout then I think


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 18, 2012)

i love watching paul "the sting" slowinski fight. he is an animal. ive been watching him fight since i was about 11 i rekon. good luck mate. how many fights you had? where you train out of?


----------



## saratoga (Apr 18, 2012)

justdragons said:


> good luck mate. how many fights you had?



hope you get a few more years out of it before the brain damage becomes too evident!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 18, 2012)

justdragons said:


> i love watching paul "the sting" slowinski fight. he is an animal. ive been watching him fight since i was about 11 i rekon. good luck mate. how many fights you had? where you train out of?



Cheers mate. I've had 9 in traditional boxing pcyc amateur league and I'm now doing KB and had 4 fights. I was training at Hornsby pcyc and now train at Bulldog gym.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 18, 2012)

Funnily enough Venomous1111, that was the first time id ever seen foley fight, usually when he fights the boys make it a "boys" night out! He really is fantastic.

I know a few other guys that train at bulldog too.. seems to be a popular gym...

Good luck on your fight.


----------



## Jande (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck buddy. I'm thinking of having my first fight soon. Don't know if it will be kickboxing or mma yet though. Wish I was in Melbourne to come watch. Definitely post the video of you afterwards.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 18, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Funnily enough Venomous1111, that was the first time id ever seen foley fight, usually when he fights the boys make it a "boys" night out! He really is fantastic.
> 
> I know a few other guys that train at bulldog too.. seems to be a popular gym...
> 
> Good luck on your fight.



Nice one do you know if he's still fighting? in the ring that is lol? I think I might have to send you a pair of gloves and get them signed for me. lol

Yeah bulldog has allot more people then then the original gym I was training at last year, was tossing up between bulldog and fight rite gym and then a few personal training sessions with Stuart Mckinnon and open sessions with Jay Habib and haven't looked back top blokes and good facility. 

Thanks Again.



zack13 said:


> Good luck buddy. I'm thinking of having my first fight soon. Don't know if it will be kickboxing or mma yet though. Wish I was in Melbourne to come watch. Definitely post the video of you afterwards.


 
Thanks mate. Nice one where do you train and what weight division? I'm more then happy to be your first depending if you choose KB or MMA and your weight class.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Langes MMA in the Northern Beaches. How about you? I just realized you are from Sydney why you fighting in Melbourne and where do you train?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 19, 2012)

zack13 said:


> Langes MMA in the Northern Beaches. How about you? I just realized you are from Sydney why you fighting in Melbourne and where do you train?



Nice one. I'm training at bulldog gym. I'm going to Melbs because I was invited by one of my old trainers that has moved down there and opened his own gym and I'll be staying with him for a week so get a bonus holiday out of it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Nice one do you know if he's still fighting? in the ring that is lol? I think I might have to send you a pair of gloves and get them signed for me. lol
> 
> Yeah bulldog has allot more people then then the original gym I was training at last year, was tossing up between bulldog and fight rite gym and then a few personal training sessions with Stuart Mckinnon and open sessions with Jay Habib and haven't looked back top blokes and good facility.
> 
> Thanks Again.



Sorry Hun, only just saw this.. he was training for a fight a couple of months ago... I will be seeing him this weekend. I can ask him about the gloves if you are serious...

Does Stuart Mckinnon come from Dundas? Has a brother Steve?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Sorry Hun, only just saw this.. he was training for a fight a couple of months ago... I will be seeing him this weekend. I can ask him about the gloves if you are serious...
> 
> Does Stuart Mckinnon come from Dundas? Has a brother Steve?



Thats all sweet. Yeah I'm serious about the gloves I'll add them to my collection if it isn't to much trouble for you and it's alright with him.

Yeah that's the one, his brother Steve Mckinnon is muay thai world champion with all sorts of different titles.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband went to school with them or something. They all grew up together. I have only met Steve once, he is a nice guy! Pm me and Ill talk to Greg and see if he minds...


----------



## zack13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Nice one. I'm training at bulldog gym. I'm going to Melbs because I was invited by one of my old trainers that has moved down there and opened his own gym and I'll be staying with him for a week so get a bonus holiday out of it.



You like it there? I was going to train there but hand a few friends who trained at langes and convinced me to go there. What weight class are you in? I weigh about 68 kilos just walking around.


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 20, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> My nan lives in Coburg... She might go, she'd kick your ***
> She's one tuff cookie :lol:
> 
> all the best buddy



Hahahaa luv it


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 21, 2012)

zack13 said:


> You like it there? I was going to train there but hand a few friends who trained at langes and convinced me to go there. What weight class are you in? I weigh about 68 kilos just walking around.



yeah it's heaps better then the previous gym i was at (pcyc) where in Sydney you from? I'm in the cruiser weight division now was in, I'm around 87kg.



fangs01 said:


> Hahahaa luv it



Heya stranger, you smell just sayin lol


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 21, 2012)

The only advice I give you is....What ever you do don't let this happen lol

[video=youtube;xZnjLtL5b0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZnjLtL5b0w[/video]

Lol at the "slow motion" fall he does after getting hit with those 4 punches


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 22, 2012)

Heya stranger, you smell just sayin lol [/QUOTE]

Haha like strawberry and cream


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 7, 2012)

Ended up winning late into the second round by TKO will post video once I get some time and figure out how to convert it from dvd to my computer. Cheers


----------



## NotoriouS (May 7, 2012)

Well done mate! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 7, 2012)

NotoriouS said:


> Well done mate! Congrats on the win!



Thanks mate much appreciated.


----------



## Justdragons (May 7, 2012)

nah just post the whole vid on the tube and post a link, well done tko in the 2nd is a great win.. was it a good fight? should come down and have a go at our knees of fury some time.


----------



## Heelssss (May 7, 2012)

Well done Braddy boy


----------



## Wrightpython (May 7, 2012)

Well done buddy hope ya pulled up ok after the fight how are ya legs. Did he get any good shots on ya


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 9, 2012)

justdragons said:


> nah just post the whole vid on the tube and post a link, well done tko in the 2nd is a great win.. was it a good fight? should come down and have a go at our knees of fury some time.



Will do mate.. I'll have to make a youtube account and sort it out,I'll do it over the weekend. Thanks man, yeah it wasn't too bad, the original bloke I was lined up to fight had some issues so I was a bit worried that I went down there for nothing but then my old trainer that now lives don there lined up a bloke that was keen an had a few fights, haven't been in the ring for a while now due to an accident I had in August last year so it as good to blow the dust of the gloves.



fangs01 said:


> Well done Braddy boy



Spannkz lol 



Wrightpython said:


> Well done buddy hope ya pulled up ok after the fight how are ya legs. Did he get any good shots on ya



Thanks mate, yeah the leg was fine I was a bit hesitant to throw it high so I was just using it to push away and using my hands and low kicks with the right leg to throw him of. He can up out hard and startled me a bit and caught me a few good punches and worked my right leg but he's guard wasn't to flash so went into the second and waited for him to throw n countered it every time ended up getting him a nice one in the sternum with 40seconds left in the round and followed it with a nice high kick that landed flush, he didn't want to continue after the sternum shot. Can't wait for my next one should be in Sydney area so I'll you know.


----------



## myusername (May 22, 2012)

Hey mate, any news on the video?


----------



## Rocky (May 22, 2012)

I know of Greg Foley, he trained where I trained in Hornsby. I wish Orange had something fun. I keep asking everyone but all I get is "Oh theres a nice little Karate place in town" That's great for a hormone filled 21 year old Maui Thai fighter. *face palm* I'd hit the streets, but i'm just too nice.


----------



## Justdragons (May 23, 2012)

how far along are ya rocky? hire a hall and charge 10 bucks an hour to teach local kids. before long you will find a few other good fighters and help eachother out and take on australia.  

On Another note anyone heading to Knees Of Fury in adelaide on sat night? 

Any new on the video?


----------



## Rocky (May 23, 2012)

justdragons said:


> how far along are ya rocky? hire a hall and charge 10 bucks an hour to teach local kids. before long you will find a few other good fighters and help eachother out and take on australia.
> 
> On Another note anyone heading to Knees Of Fury in adelaide on sat night?
> 
> Any new on the video?



Not sure how far along I am per say, as I don't do "official" training any more. But I have been training with other mated for upwards of 7 years now. I'm looking to start Brazilian Ju-jit-zu soon. I'm good on my feet, but not so great on the ground.


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 24, 2012)

myusername said:


> Hey mate, any news on the video?


The whole night was recorded and put on dvd, I'm just waiting for a friend to cut it down from that so I can make an account on youtube and put that and a few fishing sessions I've had when using my gopro.



Rocky said:


> I know of Greg Foley, he trained where I trained in Hornsby. I wish Orange had something fun. I keep asking everyone but all I get is "Oh theres a nice little Karate place in town" That's great for a hormone filled 21 year old Maui Thai fighter. *face palm* I'd hit the streets, but i'm just too nice.



What gym in Hornsby was that mate? How many fights have you had in the ring? what divsions?



justdragons said:


> how far along are ya rocky? hire a hall and charge 10 bucks an hour to teach local kids. before long you will find a few other good fighters and help eachother out and take on australia.
> 
> On Another note anyone heading to Knees Of Fury in adelaide on sat night?
> 
> Any new on the video?



Bit far to travel for me mate looks like a good line up though 36 was Australian champ Charles August taking on Kiwi champ Ra Jonathon I thought it was 36 but it's 37 still looks like a good line up especially Kym Johnson vs Jordan Thai 

Yeah mate just waiting for a mate to sort it out for me.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats on the win! And even better that it was a tko! Ya!

Is kickboxing/muay thai or mma more popular in Australia?


----------

